# Do ferrets nest?



## Shady

I know this is a strange quesition, and one I should probably know, but I was curious. One of my new boys, Spike, has started to shred the newspaper that I put to line their indoor pen, and he drags it into this plastic igloo thing I have for them to play in. He has not long started doing this and it seems to be every morning I go in there that the pen is completely trashed and all this newspaper in shreds. 

He has been castrated, but only about a month or so ago. 

I mean, don't get me wrong, I honestly don't mind what he's doing, (although it is a pain to clean out in the mornings lol) But I just wondered if this was normal behaviour?


----------



## fuzzymum

Maybe he is just trying to make it more comfortable? Lol mine like to sleep underneath newspaper even if they have used it ( mine are paper trained not litter trained!) which is utterly gross! I would think it unlikely that a male ferret would nest! Mine have always had newspaper and every now and then they go on a ripping rampage, think it's quite normal! Lol xx


----------



## Shady

Ok, thank you ^_^

Yeah, mine are paper trained rather than litter trained, only due to Spikes little play times with the paper they tend to miss the paper and go straight onto the wood.... *sigh* lol. I will put it down to him being playful and making himself thoroughly at home then


----------



## fuzzymum

Lol no worries! Have fun clearing up after him  x


----------



## Fade to Grey

mine nest, i just leave them to it. i mess it up so they dont just sleep all day, lazy buggers i want their life!


----------



## Shady

Fade to Grey said:


> ] lazy buggers i want their life!


I know right? They have the life of Riley lol.

The whole shredding of the paper seems to be connected to this specific igloo I have for them. I moved it from the sleeping quarters to the run, and they took all the paper from their toilet area and shredded it into this igloo and left the paper alone in the bed area. (although they have now started to throw their blankets around in the bedding area instead).

Maybe I just have hooligan ferrets. The two new boys _are_ still young. At least I'm thinking they are. (It's hard to tell 100% when they're rescues.) So hopefully they'll eventually grow out of it... in a few years time >_< lol


----------

